
Covid Tax - elsewhen
https://shotwell.ca/posts/covid-tax/
======
djyaz1200
"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or
prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or
of the press; or THE RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE TO PEACEABLY ASSEMBLE."

-The First Amendment to the United States Constitution

